# trouble with front truck in steam engine



## jb arnold (Feb 22, 2014)

I built this thing a long time ago, and now im just getting started again and it still runs great but the front truck just is very tenuous on sticking to the rails. causes derailing problems where no other engine has them. I have put extra weight on it, a new spring, but it just doesn't seem to be enough. if I let the screw out that holds it the screw sticks out to far and catches on crossings.

I really prefer building my own but I may have to go store bought if I cant fix this-I'd take it off completely but it wont run without it on there. anyone know any tricks? I'm close, it will do ok running one direction but not the other. also, sometimes on the turnouts it will pull the wrong way. 

Thanks

JB


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jb arnold said:


> I built this thing a long time ago, and now im just getting started again and it still runs great but the front truck just is very tenuous on sticking to the rails. causes derailing problems where no other engine has them. I have put extra weight on it, a new spring, but it just doesn't seem to be enough. if I let the screw out that holds it the screw sticks out to far and catches on crossings.
> 
> I really prefer building my own but I may have to go store bought if I cant fix this-I'd take it off completely but it wont run without it on there. anyone know any tricks? I'm close, it will do ok running one direction but not the other. also, sometimes on the turnouts it will pull the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Your talking about O scale?
2 wheels or 4?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like those big fat 0 gauge flanges are splitting 
the points when it goes the wrong way on a turnout.
Are the points snugly against the stationary rail?

But, as to the other derailing; Get down close to the
track where it derails. Use a bright light. Run the loco
as slow as it will go. Watch closely for when the wheels
lift. Immediately stop. Repeat a couple of times for certainty. See what is
different with the rails at that point, higher, lower, out
of gauge, or something else.

Don


----------



## jb arnold (Feb 22, 2014)

sorry, it's HO. I have run it very slow, and I can see that the front truck is going the wrong way at the switch-simply wont stay close enough to the tracks to follow the correct direction. if they would just stop bouncing around so much that wouldn't happen. doesn't happen on my other engines.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jb arnold said:


> sorry, it's HO. I have run it very slow, and I can see that the front truck is going the wrong way at the switch-simply wont stay close enough to the tracks to follow the correct direction. if they would just stop bouncing around so much that wouldn't happen. doesn't happen on my other engines.


Now what kind of Locomotive is it?

If you do a site search here on wheels jumping there are some threads on it here is one though it won't help much.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14635&highlight=wheels+jumping

Got to go now no time to look right now.
Give it time someone will come along and recommend fixes to try.
List what kind of locomotive it is and who makes it if you can.


----------



## jb arnold (Feb 22, 2014)

you know I don't even know what make it is. It was the first one I built, and shortly thereafter I moved and am just now getting back to it. it's gotta be 20+ years old. It was the most inexpensive kit at the time, and I may just be getting my money's worth. I'll post a picture if I can.


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

JB,

I recently added several Mantua/Tyco Mikado's and one Pacific to my fleet as I run DC, like older stuff and am on a budget. These are older loco's from pre-70's. I encountered a few pilot wheel derailment issues which I have all corrected. I mention this because it sounds like your loco's are older as well and have maybe sat quite a while, maybe well used too.

I found on one of mine that the pilot wheels would periodically quit spinning, and when that happened in a curve or turnout it would derail. Solution found was to clean the axle area throughly with alcohol and a q-tip followed by a very light lube using 3-in-1 and a toothpick. Wheels keep spinning, no more derailment.

Another kept lifting the inner pilot wheel (in a curve)... no biggie except in one turnout. I went over the turnout with a fine tooth comb to no avail. I took the spring out and replaced with a weight... nothing, loosened screw, bent the pilot every which way I could think. Nothing. The other day (with the weight still in place btw), I spent much time with a light and watching again very closely. I did a lot of comparison between this front pilot and the others on the other Mike's. Solution found was in the fact the wheel/axle assembly seemed to be sloppier and could wiggle more. I very carefully squeezed the tabs holding the axle in with a needle nose pliers, reducing the wiggle, and now no more lifting of the pilot wheels occurs nor derailments.

These issues were with 2 wheel pilots; I have very few loco's with 4 wheel pilots and have not had any issues with them. Without knowing what loco you have or seeing what it's doing I don't know if this will help at all, but some things to look at anyway.

Hope this helps and happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------



## jb arnold (Feb 22, 2014)

Boy this sounds like my issue, but it's a 4 wheel truck, but still sounds familiar. ikj going to look at it because that's exactly where I am-weight no help, etc. Thanks!


----------



## jb arnold (Feb 22, 2014)

Appears to have been a combination of all of the above. Front wheels were a little sticky, so I fixed that. as I sighted down the track it appeared that the straight portion of the turnout had bulged a little to the left so I unpinned it and let it float back to natural, then tacked it down again. And I checked other track areas where I was hearing clicks and smoothed those areas down. has made it around several times now with no problems.

At least now I know which engine to use to check the trackwork going forward. If THIS one gets around, it's all good.

Thanks for the tips. I'm a noob here but I'll be around a lot. Great forum.

JB


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

3-n-1 oil is nasty stuff, in a little while it will become very sticky, same applies to sewing machine oil and light machine oil they'll do it too. . I haven't personally used Labell products, but HO guys swear by them. As a O-scaler all I use is plain ordinary motor oil. It'll be fluid for decades and never get sticky or gummy. Another possibility is powdered graphite, very slippery and never gums the works. Quite possibly you had used a lube years back and that's precisely what happened.

Carl


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

Carl is quite right about the 3-in-1 not being the best. I've also used Lucas Oil Stabilizer in trace amounts on the drive gears of the Mantua's in the absence of Labelle products. I use it because it is what I have on hand. I live in rural eastern AZ and NO decent LHS that carries anything train related within 225 miles. I know I can order better stuff but with my non-existent budget, that's cost-prohibitive with shipping.... shipping isn't such a big deal with larger, more item orders, but that gets back to the non-existent budget thing. When I do get a chance to get to the Phoenix area and still be able to get to one of two decent train shops I know of, I try to pick up a few little items to add to my stuff, but no Labelle's stuff yet, which I have read umpteen good reviews of so far!

As for the longevity of 3-in-1 getting gummy or dirty, at least 91% alcohol is cheap and available locally. So I get into my loco's more often for maintenance to clean the gunk which I don't think of as a bad thing; it gets me familiar with them and looking at them for any issues! On that note, the "recently" received Mantua's I mentioned were received at the beginning of December, torn down, cleaned and lubed, and been in almost daily service since without the need yet for a follow-up cleaning/lube, with the exception of the previously mentioned truck issue findings.

To the OP, Carl's suggestion of the Labelle's products is spot-on! There are several various lube products they make which all work for specific purposes geared towards model RR'ing! You won't go wrong with them with a bit of research!

Happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------

